# No retake test



## Comanche14680 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am going to be taking the ibew test soon to be an apprentice. If I pass the test the first time, does that mean that 6 months later I can just go right into the interview, instead of having to take the test again, if I don't pass the interview part the first time around?

Thanks


----------



## chadw (Jan 10, 2012)

Your test score is graded, compared to the rest of wannabes, if high enough against the rest. Then you will get to interview


----------



## Comanche14680 (Jan 24, 2013)

chadw said:


> Your test score is graded, compared to the rest of wannabes, if high enough against the rest. Then you will get to interview


.... And if I get an interview and don't pass the interview, when I reapply do I have to retake the test that I already passed, or do I go onto the interview


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I assume you would need to retest and re-interview. Why don't you call down to the JATC? They will answer your questions, which are bound to be specific to the local in which you applied.


----------



## darren79 (Dec 20, 2011)

If you don't get an interview you can always go work for a non union company.


----------



## Indman (Oct 10, 2012)

I believe the scores are kept for 2 years so you shouldn't have to retest.


----------

